# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  5 gallon octagon

## djprincessx

Well, I finally have a fish tank set up!!! *YAY* It is only a 5gallon octagon that sits beside where I sit, but it is really all we can put in this apartment. We so far have 2 Cardinal tetras, I ordered 4 more at petco so hopefully they are in today, and then an octinoculous to take care of the algea. It is actually going really well also, we have had it set up for 2 months now, just hope everything goes well with the new additions. Just had to share my excitement since I love fish, and between my boyfriend and I, we have 2 10 gallons, a 29 gallon long, and a 55 gallon, plus the 5 gallon that is actually set up  :Smile:  I can not wait to get a bigger place! I want my clown loaches again!

-Leslie

----------


## plankton

nice one 

i was thinking of getting octagon tank for my daughters bedroom be wife was worried of her knocking it over

----------


## Timo

Good to see your back in the hobby djprincessx.

Timo   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## djprincessx

> nice one 
> 
> i was thinking of getting octagon tank for my daughters bedroom be wife was worried of her knocking it over


I have 2 cats, the biggest one, Prince, thinks he can get the fish from outside the tank. There is no worries that he'd knock it over. It weighs a good 50lbs with water and rocks in it, so there should be no worries about your daughter knocking it over. We have ours on an end table where it is centered, that also helps it not get knocked over. Just don't have it on something flimsy that would fall over if your daughter ran into it, have it on something solid  :Smile:  Hope that helps!!!

----------


## dekdel

hi djprincessx

i'am new here but glad to hear you've got your tank setup and running tertas are a great little fish always on the move, they are lovely,hope you get your other cardinals.


dekdel

----------


## djprincessx

I still have not gotten any more cardinal tetras unfortunately. Petco can not get any in and there are the only place I will buy from around here because the people that work there in the fish department actually know what they are doing!!! I ordered some a few times and they never came in. My octonoculus has gotten HUGE! Not like huge, but big for him  :Smile:  He was tiny when we got him :P I love my fish. They are my babies just like my cats are my babies! I can not wait to get a new place so we can set up the 50 gallon!!! Clown loaches, here we come!

----------


## dekdel

hi princessx

hope you get your own place soon, so you can get that 50 gallon tank,and your clowns.

----------


## djprincessx

> hi princessx
> 
> hope you get your own place soon, so you can get that 50 gallon tank,and your clowns.


You are not the only one who hopes I get a new place soon, these neighbors are getting out of control and I am going to lose it. The lady downstairs in the front stole $45.50 from me in October which was supposed to go to her sons school for a fundraiser and I was supposed to get the things I ordered. Well in December I found out she stole the money, so she is going to get arrested. Well, she is now trying to make me look like the scumbag and accusing my boyfriend of trying to hit her kid with his car. She is sooo stupid, I want her to take a long walk off a short pier, definately. And yeah, we have the 50 gallon already, just need a place to put it :P We actually have the 5 gallon we have set up, 2x 10 gallons, a 29 gallon long, and then the 50 gallon. We each came into the relationship with 2 tanks a piece and then we got the 5 octagon from my mother when he fish keeping failed :P I told her what to do, but what do I know! Can not wait to have clown loaches again either, I love watching them, and get some cories, and some other cool fish! I am going to start researching what goes good with clown loaches so I can have the perfect tank setup!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dekdel

good luck with everything hope you get it all sorted out.

dekdel

----------


## djprincessx

Well, I have awesome news!!! We have a whole house to ourselves so I probably want to set up our 29 gallon or our 50 gallon, but I really do not know. We plan on moving to Florida in a year, year and 1/2, 2 years so I do not want to set up a tank to have to move them all the way to florida, that would take a lot of work! I really want my fish though. I want a nice Malawi Chiclid tank and the 50 would be great for that! One day maybe I will venture into salt water, when I am older and wiser :P

----------


## Gary R

> Well, I have awesome news!!! We have a whole house to ourselves so I probably want to set up our 29 gallon or our 50 gallon, but I really do not know. We plan on moving to Florida in a year, year and 1/2, 2 years so I do not want to set up a tank to have to move them all the way to florida, that would take a lot of work! I really want my fish though. I want a nice Malawi Chiclid tank and the 50 would be great for that! One day maybe I will venture into salt water, when I am older and wiser :P


Well i think you should go for it, a year and a half is a long time, and a nice big tank in the living room always looks good  :Wink:  :fishy:  :fishy:

----------


## Timo

> Well, I have awesome news!!! We have a whole house to ourselves so I probably want to set up our 29 gallon or our 50 gallon, but I really do not know. We plan on moving to Florida in a year, year and 1/2, 2 years so I do not want to set up a tank to have to move them all the way to florida, that would take a lot of work! I really want my fish though. I want a nice Malawi Chiclid tank and the 50 would be great for that! One day maybe I will venture into salt water, when I am older and wiser :P


Florida sounds nice, i bit warmer than around here  :Big Grin:

----------

